# Problem with Illustrator CS2 on MAC OS 10.4.8



## Wintg005 (Oct 3, 2006)

I havent had any problems until recent. The events leading up to this were as follows. I create text in illustrator, then expand it, and then outline it. I then pull the pathfinder out and want it to merge the objects into one. this is something I do very often and hadnt had a problem until tonight. It only crashes when I use  the pathfinder tool with text. I dont know why. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have tried reinstalling the  software but that didnt do anything.


```
Date/Time:      2006-10-03 22:06:30.239 -0400
OS Version:     10.4.8 (Build 8L2127)
Report Version: 4

Command: Adobe Illustrator
Path:    /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator
Parent:  WindowServer [57]
Rosetta: Yes

Version: 12.0.1 (12.0.1)

PID:    1805
Thread: Unknown

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0xcfffd824

Thread 0:
0   <<00000000>> 	0x239a4ab0 0 + 597314224

Thread 1:
0   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb823369b strchr + 72
1   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb81cef17 pthread_cond_wait + 3114
2   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb816831a catch_exception_raise_state_identity + 318
3   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb8167856 CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 177220
4   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb816774d CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 176955
5   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb8168418 catch_exception_raise_state_identity + 572
6   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb820480c pthread_create + 1124

Thread 2:
0   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb813516f spin_lock_wrapper + 97059
1   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb8160750 CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 148286
2   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb81632bd CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 159403
3   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80c7b3a 0xb8000000 + 817978

Thread 3:
0   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb813501e spin_lock_wrapper + 96722
1   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb814e1b4 CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 73122
2   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80a6073 0xb8000000 + 680051
3   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb809f925 0xb8000000 + 653605
4   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80bd24e 0xb8000000 + 774734
5   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb811e558 spin_lock_wrapper + 3852

Thread 4:
0   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb8134fac spin_lock_wrapper + 96608
1   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb814dfdc CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 72650
2   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80a6073 0xb8000000 + 680051
3   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb809f925 0xb8000000 + 653605
4   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80bd24e 0xb8000000 + 774734
5   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb811e558 spin_lock_wrapper + 3852

Thread 5:
0   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb8134fac spin_lock_wrapper + 96608
1   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb814dfdc CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 72650
2   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80a6073 0xb8000000 + 680051
3   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb809f925 0xb8000000 + 653605
4   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb80bd24e 0xb8000000 + 774734
5   com.adobe.illustrator 	0xb811e558 spin_lock_wrapper + 3852

Unknown thread crashed with unknown flavor: 1
  state_count: 16

Binary Images Description:
    0x1000 -   0xa22fff com.adobe.illustrator 12.0.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator
  0xcb3000 -   0xcb3fff com.adobe.Illustrator.SPBasic SPBasic version 1.0 (1.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/SPBasic.framework/Versions/A/SPBasic
  0xcd7000 -   0xce1fff AdobeEula 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeEula.framework/Versions/A/AdobeEula
  0xce8000 -   0xcf7fff AdobePersonalization 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobePersonalization.framework/Versions/A/AdobePersonalization
  0xe05000 -   0xe41fff MSL 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/MSL.framework/Versions/A/MSL
  0xe65000 -   0xf00fff libagluc.dylib.28.0 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AGLUnicode.framework/Versions/2.8/libagluc.dylib.28.0
  0xf47000 -   0xf6bfff AdobeAXE16SharedExpat 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeAXE16SharedExpat.framework/Versions/A/AdobeAXE16SharedExpat
  0xf83000 -   0xfacfff AdobeBIBUtils 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeBIBUtils.framework/Versions/A/AdobeBIBUtils
  0xfce000 -   0xfe8fff asn 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/asn.framework/Versions/A/asn
 0x1808000 -  0x1c8cfff AdobePDFL 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobePDFL.framework/Versions/A/AdobePDFL
 0x1efe000 -  0x21a5fff com.adobe.versioncueui ??? (4.0.0.2837o)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/versioncueui.framework/Versions/a/versioncueui
 0x2334000 -  0x235bfff AdobeBIB 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeBIB.framework/Versions/A/AdobeBIB
 0x2376000 -  0x2420fff AdobeACE 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeACE.framework/Versions/A/AdobeACE
 0x2461000 -  0x2507fff libagli18n.dylib.28.0 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AGLInternationalization.framework/Versions/2.8/libagli18n.dylib.28.0
 0x256a000 -  0x25a8fff AdobeARE 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeARE.framework/Versions/A/AdobeARE
 0x25c5000 -  0x261ffff AdobeXMP 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeXMP.framework/Versions/A/AdobeXMP
 0x2645000 -  0x2669fff AdobeAXE8SharedExpat 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeAXE8SharedExpat.framework/Versions/A/AdobeAXE8SharedExpat
 0x2681000 -  0x2963fff AdobeMPS 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeMPS.framework/Versions/A/AdobeMPS
 0x2ad6000 -  0x2eb2fff AdobeAGM 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeAGM.framework/Versions/A/AdobeAGM
 0x3089000 -  0x3778fff libagldata.dylib.28.0 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AGLData.framework/Versions/2.8/libagldata.dylib.28.0
 0x3781000 -  0x3793fff AdobeRegistration 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeRegistration.framework/Versions/A/AdobeRegistration
 0x379c000 -  0x3ad3fff com.adobe.versioncue ??? (4.0.0.2837o)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/versioncue.framework/Versions/a/versioncue
 0x3d39000 -  0x3f6cfff AdobeCoolType 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeCoolType.framework/Versions/A/AdobeCoolType
 0x407c000 -  0x4084fff com.adobe.coretech.adobesplashkit AdobeSplashKit version 1.0 (1.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeSplashKit.framework/Versions/A/AdobeSplashKit
 0x4089000 -  0x4095fff com.adobe.AdobeCrashReporter 1.0	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeCrashReporter.framework/Versions/A/AdobeCrashReporter
0x104ef000 - 0x104f1fff com.apple.textencoding.unicode 2.1	/System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
0x1097b000 - 0x109c6fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Photoshop Adapter Photoshop Adapter version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Photoshop Filters.localized/Photoshop Adapter.aip/Contents/MacOS/Photoshop Adapter
0x10af9000 - 0x10b00fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Action Action version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Action.aip/Contents/MacOS/Action
0x10b04000 - 0x10b0bfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FrameworkServer Framework Server version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/FrameworkServer.aip/Contents/MacOS/FrameworkServer
0x10b34000 - 0x10b3afff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ArtConverters  ArtConverters version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/ArtConverters.aip/Contents/MacOS/ArtConverters
0x10b3d000 - 0x10b3efff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ASLib ASLib version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/ASLib.aip/Contents/MacOS/ASLib
0x10b53000 - 0x10c7efff com.adobe.coretech.adm 3.10x04 (3.1)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/AdobeADM.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AdobeADM
0x10d24000 - 0x10d39fff ASDataStreamCarbon 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/ASDataStreamCarbon.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ASDataStreamCarbon
0x10d49000 - 0x10d75fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.BRSPencilTool  Pencil Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/BRSPencilTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/BRSPencilTool
0x11147000 - 0x11165fff com.adobe.runtime6 1.21 (1.21.005)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Resources/Runtime_Support/runtime6.bundle/Contents/MacOS/runtime6
0x11147000 - 0x11165fff com.adobe.runtime6 1.21 (1.21.005)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Resources/Runtime_Support/runtime6.bundle/Contents/MacOS/runtime6
0x1118d000 - 0x111e2fff com.adobe.runtime1 1.21 (1.21.005)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Resources/Runtime_Support/runtime1.bundle/Contents/MacOS/runtime1
0x1126c000 - 0x112c0fff com.adobe.InDesign.Reader for CGM 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Reader for CGM.smrd/Contents/MacOS/Reader for CGM
0x112e2000 - 0x1134efff com.adobe.InDesign.Reader for CorelDraw 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Reader for CorelDraw.smrd/Contents/MacOS/Reader for CorelDraw
0x11373000 - 0x114cafff com.adobe.InDesign.Reader for Dxf 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Reader for DXF.smrd/Contents/MacOS/Reader for Dxf
0x11506000 - 0x1155cfff com.adobe.InDesign.Reader for Freehand 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Reader for FreeHand.smrd/Contents/MacOS/Reader for Freehand
0x11672000 - 0x1167ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Flatten Transparency  Flatten Transparency version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/Flatten Transparency.aip/Contents/MacOS/Flatten Transparency
0x116c5000 - 0x116d7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FOConversionSuite FOConversionSuite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/FOConversionSuite.aip/Contents/MacOS/FOConversionSuite
0x1175e000 - 0x1179afff AIPort 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AIPort.framework/Versions/A/AIPort
0x11800000 - 0x1182dfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.OffsetPath Offset Path version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/OffsetPath.aip/Contents/MacOS/OffsetPath
0x1183b000 - 0x11878fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PDF Suite PDF Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/PDF Suite.aip/Contents/MacOS/PDF Suite
0x1188d000 - 0x118fefff FilterPortMachoLib 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/FilterPortMachoLib.framework/Versions/A/FilterPortMachoLib
0x11981000 - 0x11a28fff AdobePDFPort 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobePDFPort.framework/Versions/A/AdobePDFPort
0x11c54000 - 0x11c5dfff com.adobe.alm.deferredauthenticator alm_authenticator 1.7.5.7 (1.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Resources/alm_authenticator.framework/alm_authenticator
0x12f9b000 - 0x13008fff com.adobe.alm.adobelmbundle adobelm 1.7.5.7 (1.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/adobelm.bundle/Contents/MacOS/adobelm
0x1302d000 - 0x130c8fff libagluc.dylib.28.0 	/Library/Application Support/Adobe/AGL/AGLUnicode.framework/Versions/2.8/libagluc.dylib.28.0
0x1452a000 - 0x1453ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Rasterize Rasterize version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/Rasterize.aip/Contents/MacOS/Rasterize
0x14565000 - 0x145a2fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ArtStyle Art Style version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/ArtStyle.aip/Contents/MacOS/ArtStyle
0x14705000 - 0x1472ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.BrushManager Brush Manager version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/BrushManager.aip/Contents/MacOS/BrushManager
0x14738000 - 0x14744fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.KinsokuDlg  KinsokuDlg version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/KinsokuDlg.aip/Contents/MacOS/KinsokuDlg
0x1476b000 - 0x14825fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PlanetX Planet X version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Live Paint.aip/Contents/MacOS/PlanetX
0x14866000 - 0x148d1fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PaintStyle Paint Style Palettes version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/PaintStyle.aip/Contents/MacOS/PaintStyle
0x14903000 - 0x14a27fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Scripting Support Scripting Support version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/ScriptingSupport.aip/Contents/MacOS/Scripting Support
0x14ad6000 - 0x14b35fff AdobeExtendScript 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeExtendScript.framework/Versions/A/AdobeExtendScript
0x14b7c000 - 0x14bcafff AdobeScCore 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeScCore.framework/Versions/A/AdobeScCore
0x14c72000 - 0x14ccafff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SwatchLibraries Swatch Libraries version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/SwatchLibraries.aip/Contents/MacOS/SwatchLibraries
0x14d14000 - 0x14d35fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SymbolPalette Symbol Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/SymbolPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/SymbolPalette
0x14d67000 - 0x14d6dfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ToolSelector Tool Selector version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/ToolSelector.aip/Contents/MacOS/ToolSelector
0x14d71000 - 0x14da3fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.VariablesPalette Variables Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/VariablesPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/VariablesPalette
0x14dd2000 - 0x14dd7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TextWrapDlg TextWrapDlg version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/TextWrapDlg.aip/Contents/MacOS/TextWrapDlg
0x14dda000 - 0x14decfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Mojikumi  MojiKumiUI version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Mojikumi.aip/Contents/MacOS/Mojikumi
0x14e14000 - 0x14f6cfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SVG Format  SVG Format version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/SVG File Format.aip/Contents/MacOS/SVG Format
0x14fda000 - 0x1522dfff AdobeSVGRE 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeSVGRE.framework/Versions/A/AdobeSVGRE
0x15442000 - 0x154dffff AdobeSVGExport 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeSVGExport.framework/Versions/A/AdobeSVGExport
0x155b9000 - 0x155c2fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.DiffusionRaster DiffusionRaster version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/DiffusionRaster.aip/Contents/MacOS/DiffusionRaster
0x155c5000 - 0x15615fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Deform Envelope and Warp version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Envelope and Warp.aip/Contents/MacOS/Deform
0x1564a000 - 0x15672fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.slicingAttributes Slicing version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/sliceAttributes.aip/Contents/MacOS/slicingAttributes
0x1569f000 - 0x156a4fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ShapeS Shape Construction Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/ShapeS.aip/Contents/MacOS/ShapeS
0x156a7000 - 0x156d8fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PathfinderS Pathfinder Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/PathFinderS.aip/Contents/MacOS/PathfinderS
0x156e7000 - 0x156eafff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.GeometryS  Geometry Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/Geometry.aip/Contents/MacOS/GeometryS
0x156ed000 - 0x15702fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ExpandS Expand Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/ExpandS.aip/Contents/MacOS/ExpandS
0x15714000 - 0x15719fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.AboutPlugins About Plugins version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/AboutPlugins.aip/Contents/MacOS/AboutPlugins
0x1571c000 - 0x157b3fff AdobeUpdater 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeUpdater.framework/Versions/A/AdobeUpdater
0x15839000 - 0x1584afff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.AssetMgmt Asset Management version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/AssetMgmt.aip/Contents/MacOS/AssetMgmt
0x15852000 - 0x158dffff FileInfo 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/FileInfo.framework/Versions/A/FileInfo
0x15983000 - 0x15992fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.DocInfo Document Info version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/DocInfo.aip/Contents/MacOS/DocInfo
0x1599a000 - 0x159c2fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.LinkPalette Links Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/LinkPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/LinkPalette
0x159ef000 - 0x15a0ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Snap Snap version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Snap.aip/Contents/MacOS/Snap
0x15a43000 - 0x15a4ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.StrokeOffset StrokeOffset version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/StrokeOffset.aip/Contents/MacOS/StrokeOffset
0x15a77000 - 0x15a7efff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Colors Colors version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Colors.aip/Contents/MacOS/Colors
0x15a85000 - 0x15a87fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Crop Marks Crop Marks version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/CropMarks.aip/Contents/MacOS/Crop Marks
0x15a8a000 - 0x15a90fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Distort Free Distort version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Distort.aip/Contents/MacOS/Distort
0x15a97000 - 0x15aaafff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.DropShadow Drop Shadow version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/DropShadow.aip/Contents/MacOS/DropShadow
0x15ab3000 - 0x15e91fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Save For Web(AI) SaveForWebEN version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Save For Web(AI).aip/Contents/MacOS/Save For Web(AI)
0x161f3000 - 0x16204fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.EyeBucketTool Eye Bucket Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/EyeBucketTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/EyeBucketTool
0x162a8000 - 0x162acfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TwirlTool Twist Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/TwirlTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/TwirlTool
0x162af000 - 0x162b3fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Simplify Simplify version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Simplify.aip/Contents/MacOS/Simplify
0x162b6000 - 0x162bffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ShapeTool ShapeTool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/ShapeTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/ShapeTool
0x162c2000 - 0x162cffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Segment Tools Segment Tools version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Segment Tools.aip/Contents/MacOS/Segment Tools
0x162f4000 - 0x162f9fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.GlobalAdjust Reshape Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Reshape Tool.aip/Contents/MacOS/GlobalAdjust
0x16405000 - 0x16422fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ScatterBrushTool Adobe Scatter Brush Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/ScatterBrushTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/ScatterBrushTool
0x1644a000 - 0x164a3fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ParticlePaint Symbolism version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/ParticleSystem.aip/Contents/MacOS/ParticlePaint
0x164b9000 - 0x164c1fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Magic Wand Magic Wand version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Magic Wand.aip/Contents/MacOS/Magic Wand
0x164e5000 - 0x164fbfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Liquify Liquify version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Liquify.aip/Contents/MacOS/Liquify
0x16500000 - 0x16507fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Lasso Lasso version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Lasso.aip/Contents/MacOS/Lasso
0x1652b000 - 0x1652ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.KnifeTool Knife Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/KnifeTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/KnifeTool
0x16532000 - 0x16554fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Flare Flare version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Flare.aip/Contents/MacOS/Flare
0x1657f000 - 0x1659cfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.CalligBrushTool Calligraphic Brush Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/CalligBrushTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/CalligBrushTool
0x165c4000 - 0x165d5fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.BoundingBox BoundingBox version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/BoundingBox.aip/Contents/MacOS/BoundingBox
0x165d8000 - 0x16603fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ArtBrushTool Art Brush Tool version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/ArtBrushTool.aip/Contents/MacOS/ArtBrushTool
0x1662f000 - 0x1663dfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Advanced Select Advanced Select version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/Advanced Select.aip/Contents/MacOS/Advanced Select
0x16667000 - 0x1666ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ADMTP Tool Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Tools.localized/ADMTP.aip/Contents/MacOS/ADMTP
0x16672000 - 0x16675fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TypeCase Change Case version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/TypeCase.aip/Contents/MacOS/TypeCase
0x1667c000 - 0x16683fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TextSmart Text Smart Punctuation version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/TxtSmart.aip/Contents/MacOS/TextSmart
0x16688000 - 0x1668efff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TextColumns Split Into Grid version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/TextColums.aip/Contents/MacOS/TextColumns
0x16695000 - 0x166abfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SpellCheckUI SpellCheckUI version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/SpellcheckUI.aip/Contents/MacOS/SpellCheckUI
0x166d4000 - 0x166defff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SpellCheckDictionary SpellCheckDictionary version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/SpellCheckDictionary.aip/Contents/MacOS/SpellCheckDictionary
0x16704000 - 0x16720fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FindReplaceUI  FindReplaceUI version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/FindReplaceUI.aip/Contents/MacOS/FindReplaceUI
0x1674b000 - 0x16765fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FindFont Find Font version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Text Filters.localized/FindFont.aip/Contents/MacOS/FindFont
0x16775000 - 0x169fdfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PhotoshopFileFormat Photoshop File Format version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Photoshop Formats.localized/PhotoshopFileFormat.aip/Contents/MacOS/PhotoshopFileFormat
0x16ace000 - 0x16af0fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ExpressView Support OS Express Views version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Photoshop Filters.localized/ExpressView Support.aip/Contents/MacOS/ExpressView Support
0x16b1f000 - 0x16b5dfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TIFF TIFF Format version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/TIFF.aip/Contents/MacOS/TIFF
0x16b8f000 - 0x16b93fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TextExport TextExport version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/TextExport.aip/Contents/MacOS/TextExport
0x16bba000 - 0x16bf7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SWFExport FlashFileFormat version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/SWFExport.aip/Contents/MacOS/SWFExport
0x16c0c000 - 0x16c5bfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Sangam2AIMapper Plugin Sangam2AIMapper Plugin version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Sangam2AIMapper Plugin.aip/Contents/MacOS/Sangam2AIMapper Plugin
0x16c7e000 - 0x16cd7fff com.adobe.InDesign.Sangam 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/Sangam.framework/Versions/A/Sangam
0x16d49000 - 0x16d8bfff com.adobe.InDesign.Reader for RTF 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Reader for RTF.smrd/Contents/MacOS/Reader for RTF
0x16dad000 - 0x16e00fff com.adobe.InDesign.Reader for Word 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Reader for Word.smrd/Contents/MacOS/Reader for Word
0x16e1f000 - 0x16e3efff com.adobe.InDesign.ZTextReader 3.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/ZTextReader.smrd/Contents/MacOS/ZTextReader
0x16ef0000 - 0x16ef8fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PNGFileFormat PNGFileFormat version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/PNGFileFormat.aip/Contents/MacOS/PNGFileFormat
0x16f1e000 - 0x16f56fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.MPSParser MPSParser version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/MPSParser.aip/Contents/MacOS/MPSParser
0x16f93000 - 0x16fb7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.MPSExport MPSExport version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/MPSExport.aip/Contents/MacOS/MPSExport
0x16fe6000 - 0x16fe7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.MPSCommon MPSCommon version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/MPSCommon.aip/Contents/MacOS/MPSCommon
0x16fea000 - 0x17007fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Jpeg2000  Jpeg2000 version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/Jpeg2000.aip/Contents/MacOS/Jpeg2000
0x17010000 - 0x1704efff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.JPEG JPEGFormat version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/JPEG.aip/Contents/MacOS/JPEG
0x1707e000 - 0x17081fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.GIF89 GIF89a Format version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/GIF89a.aip/Contents/MacOS/GIF89
0x170a6000 - 0x171a1fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.DXFExport Reader For DXF version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Formats.localized/DXFExport.aip/Contents/MacOS/DXFExport
0x171e0000 - 0x171e5fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ZigZag Zig Zag version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/ZigZag.aip/Contents/MacOS/ZigZag
0x171e8000 - 0x171edfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Tweak Tweak version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Tweak.aip/Contents/MacOS/Tweak
0x171f4000 - 0x171fafff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ShapeEffects Shape Effects version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/ShapeEffect.aip/Contents/MacOS/ShapeEffects
0x171fd000 - 0x1721cfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Scribble Scribble version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Scribble.aip/Contents/MacOS/Scribble
0x17247000 - 0x1724cfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Saturate Saturate version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Saturate.aip/Contents/MacOS/Saturate
0x1724f000 - 0x17252fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Round Round Corners version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Round.aip/Contents/MacOS/Round
0x17259000 - 0x1725ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Roughen Roughen version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Roughen.aip/Contents/MacOS/Roughen
0x17262000 - 0x17265fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Punk Punk version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Punk.aip/Contents/MacOS/Punk
0x17268000 - 0x17272fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Pathfinder Pathfinder Plugin version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Pathfinder.aip/Contents/MacOS/Pathfinder
0x17279000 - 0x1727cfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Overprint Overprint version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Overprint.aip/Contents/MacOS/Overprint
0x17283000 - 0x17288fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ObjectMosaic AI Object Mosaic Plug-in version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/ObjectMosaic.aip/Contents/MacOS/ObjectMosaic
0x1728b000 - 0x1728dfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.MaskHelper MaskHelper version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/MaskHelper.aip/Contents/MacOS/MaskHelper
0x17290000 - 0x17291fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Inverse Inverse version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Inverse.aip/Contents/MacOS/Inverse
0x17294000 - 0x172aafff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FuzzyEffect FuzzyEffect version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/FuzzyEffect.aip/Contents/MacOS/FuzzyEffect
0x172b1000 - 0x172b8fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Find Find version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Find.aip/Contents/MacOS/Find
0x172c0000 - 0x172c2fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Expand Expand version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Expand.aip/Contents/MacOS/Expand
0x172c9000 - 0x172ccfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Cleanup Cleanup version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Cleanup.aip/Contents/MacOS/Cleanup
0x172cf000 - 0x172d7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Adjust Adjust version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/Adjust.aip/Contents/MacOS/Adjust
0x172df000 - 0x172e3fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.AddArrow AddArrow version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/AddArrow.aip/Contents/MacOS/AddArrow
0x172e7000 - 0x172e8fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.AddAnchor AddAnchor version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Illustrator Filters.localized/AddAnchor.aip/Contents/MacOS/AddAnchor
0x172ea000 - 0x172f7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Workspaces Workspaces version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Workspaces.aip/Contents/MacOS/Workspaces
0x17336000 - 0x1734cfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TransparencyPalette Transparency Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/TransparencyPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/TransparencyPalette
0x17372000 - 0x1737bfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TransformPalette Transform Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/TransformPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/TransformPalette
0x1737e000 - 0x17387fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Transform Transform Each version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Transform.aip/Contents/MacOS/Transform
0x1738a000 - 0x173affff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TracingUI TracingUI version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/TracingUI.aip/Contents/MacOS/TracingUI
0x173d8000 - 0x17481fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.TracingSuite TracingSuite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/TracingSuite.aip/Contents/MacOS/TracingSuite
0x17592000 - 0x175d9fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SVGFilterEffect SVG Filter Effect version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/SVGFilterEffect.aip/Contents/MacOS/SVGFilterEffect
0x17f20000 - 0x17f4ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.SmoothShade Gradient Mesh version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/SmoothShade.aip/Contents/MacOS/SmoothShade
0x17f5d000 - 0x17f63fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Scripts Menu Scripts Menu version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Scripts Menu.aip/Contents/MacOS/Scripts Menu
0x17f88000 - 0x17fc1fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Print Print version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Print.aip/Contents/MacOS/Print
0x17fed000 - 0x17ff4fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PathSuite PathConstruction Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/PathSuite.aip/Contents/MacOS/PathSuite
0x180b0000 - 0x180bcfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Navigator Adobe Navigator Plugin version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Navigator.aip/Contents/MacOS/Navigator
0x180c3000 - 0x180e8fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.LiveBlends Live Blends version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/LiveBlends.aip/Contents/MacOS/LiveBlends
0x180f9000 - 0x180fafff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FlattenS Flatten Suite version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/FlattenS.aip/Contents/MacOS/FlattenS
0x18226000 - 0x18252fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Layers Layers Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Layers.aip/Contents/MacOS/Layers
0x1825a000 - 0x1826ffff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.KBSCPlugin Keyboard Shortcuts version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Keyboard Shortcuts.aip/Contents/MacOS/KBSCPlugin
0x182b8000 - 0x182c5fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ControlPalette ControlPalette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/ControlPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/ControlPalette
0x182cb000 - 0x18362fff AdobeJP2K 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobeJP2K.framework/Versions/A/AdobeJP2K
0x1837c000 - 0x183b3fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FlatteningPreview Flattening Preview version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/FlatteningPreview.aip/Contents/MacOS/FlatteningPreview
0x183c5000 - 0x183d5fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.FileClipboardPref FileClipboardPref version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/FileClipboardPref.aip/Contents/MacOS/FileClipboardPref
0x183fc000 - 0x18459fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.CharParaStyles CharParaStyles version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/CharParaStyles.aip/Contents/MacOS/CharParaStyles
0x18496000 - 0x184a8fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.AltGlyphPal AdobeAltGlyphPalette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/AltGlyphPal.aip/Contents/MacOS/AltGlyphPal
0x184d0000 - 0x184d7fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.Align AdobeAlignObjects version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/Align.aip/Contents/MacOS/Align
0x184da000 - 0x1851dfff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.ActionPalette  Action Palette version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/ActionPalette.aip/Contents/MacOS/ActionPalette
0x18551000 - 0x18551fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.3D 3D version 11.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/3D.aip/Contents/MacOS/3D
0x18554000 - 0x186b2fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.3DVMX 3DVMX version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Plug-ins.localized/Extensions.localized/3D.aip/Contents/Frameworks/3DVMX.framework/3DVMX
0x187a1000 - 0x18840fff com.adobe.Illustrator.Plugins.PDF Format PDF Format version 12.0 (12.0)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/PDF Format.aip/Contents/MacOS/PDF Format
0x1886a000 - 0x18886fff AdobePDFSettings 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/AdobePDFSettings.framework/Versions/A/AdobePDFSettings
0x188ef000 - 0x18934fff ADMEveParserCarbon 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Required/ADMEveParserCarbon.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ADMEveParserCarbon
0x18b51000 - 0x19240fff libagldata.dylib.28.0 	/Library/Application Support/Adobe/AGL/AGLData.framework/Versions/2.8/libagldata.dylib.28.0
0x2cc00000 - 0x2cca1fff com.adobe.LicManFramework LicMan version 4.60.000 (4.60.000)	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/Frameworks/LicMan.framework/LicMan
0x3fa00000 - 0x3fa1efff mv.dylib 	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/mv.dylib
0x8fc00000 - 0x8fc50fff dyld 46.9	/usr/lib/dyld
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe49fff dyld 46.9	/usr/lib/dyld
0x90000000 - 0x901c0fff libSystem.B.dylib 	/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x90218000 - 0x9021dfff libmathCommon.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x9021f000 - 0x90261fff com.apple.CoreText 1.1.1 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x90289000 - 0x90366fff ATS 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x9038f000 - 0x90750fff com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.258.38 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x907df000 - 0x908b5fff com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.4.6 (368.27)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x908fc000 - 0x908fcfff com.apple.CoreServices 10.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x908fe000 - 0x90a04fff libicucore.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x90a55000 - 0x90ad8fff libobjc.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x90b01000 - 0x90b73fff libstdc++.6.dylib 	/usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x90be6000 - 0x90bf1fff libgcc_s.1.dylib 	/usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x90bf6000 - 0x90c6bfff com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.4.6 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90c81000 - 0x90c93fff libauto.dylib 	/usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x90c99000 - 0x90f64fff com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 682.15	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x90fc1000 - 0x9103afff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 4.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x9107c000 - 0x910bdfff com.apple.CFNetwork 129.18	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x910d1000 - 0x910e4fff com.apple.WebServices 1.1.3 (1.1.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebServicesCore.framework/Versions/A/WebServicesCore
0x910f0000 - 0x91176fff com.apple.SearchKit 1.0.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x911ac000 - 0x911ccfff com.apple.Metadata 10.4.4 (121.36)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x911d9000 - 0x911e8fff libz.1.dylib 	/usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x911eb000 - 0x913a0fff com.apple.security 4.5.1 (29002)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x9149d000 - 0x914a6fff com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.1.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x914ad000 - 0x914d5fff com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.8.6	/System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x914e7000 - 0x914effff libbsm.dylib 	/usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x914f3000 - 0x91570fff com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.0.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x915b7000 - 0x915b7fff com.apple.ApplicationServices 10.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x915b9000 - 0x915ebfff com.apple.AE 314 (313)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x91601000 - 0x916defff com.apple.ColorSync 4.4.8	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x9171d000 - 0x917aafff com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 4.6 (177.13)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x917e6000 - 0x91898fff com.apple.QD 3.10.21 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x918cd000 - 0x91923fff com.apple.HIServices 1.5.2 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x9194b000 - 0x91964fff com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x91972000 - 0x9198ffff com.apple.FindByContent 1.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FindByContent.framework/Versions/A/FindByContent
0x9199b000 - 0x919d7fff com.apple.LaunchServices 181	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x919ef000 - 0x919fdfff com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x91a05000 - 0x91a40fff com.apple.ImageIO.framework 1.5.0	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x91a54000 - 0x91b16fff libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib 	/usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x91b61000 - 0x91b76fff libcups.2.dylib 	/usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x91b7b000 - 0x91b9bfff libJPEG.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x91ba0000 - 0x91bfffff libJP2.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x91c11000 - 0x91c15fff libGIF.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x91c17000 - 0x91c7dfff libRaw.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRaw.dylib
0x91c82000 - 0x91cc2fff libTIFF.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x91cc8000 - 0x91ce2fff libPng.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x91ce7000 - 0x91ce9fff libRadiance.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x91ceb000 - 0x91cebfff com.apple.Accelerate 1.3.1 (Accelerate 1.3.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x91ced000 - 0x91dd3fff com.apple.vImage 2.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x91ddb000 - 0x91dfafff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.3.1 (vecLib 3.3.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x91e66000 - 0x91ef2fff libvMisc.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x91efe000 - 0x91f95fff libvDSP.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x91fae000 - 0x9255bfff libBLAS.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x9258e000 - 0x928b9fff libLAPACK.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x928e9000 - 0x92975fff com.apple.DesktopServices 1.3.4	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x929b2000 - 0x92be6fff com.apple.Foundation 6.4.7 (567.28)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x92cfb000 - 0x92de9fff libxml2.2.dylib 	/usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x92e08000 - 0x92ef7fff libiconv.2.dylib 	/usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x92f08000 - 0x92f28fff libGL.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x92f33000 - 0x92f8ffff libGLU.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x92fa5000 - 0x92fa5fff com.apple.Carbon 10.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x92fa7000 - 0x92fbafff com.apple.ImageCapture 3.0.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x92fca000 - 0x92fd5fff com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.6	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x92fdd000 - 0x92fe5fff com.apple.securityhi 2.0.1 (24742)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x92fec000 - 0x93076fff com.apple.ink.framework 101.2.1 (71)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x9308b000 - 0x9308ffff com.apple.help 1.0.3 (32.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x93093000 - 0x930b4fff com.apple.openscripting 1.2.5 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x930c7000 - 0x930cffff com.apple.print.framework.Print 5.1 (192.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x930d6000 - 0x9313dfff com.apple.htmlrendering 66.1 (1.1.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x93163000 - 0x931aafff com.apple.NavigationServices 3.4.4 (3.4.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x931d4000 - 0x931e4fff com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x931ed000 - 0x931f3fff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.3 (73)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x931f9000 - 0x93518fff com.apple.HIToolbox 1.4.8 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x9364d000 - 0x9365afff com.apple.opengl 1.4.12	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x936c5000 - 0x936c5fff com.apple.Cocoa 6.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x936c7000 - 0x93d35fff com.apple.AppKit 6.4.8 (824.42)	/System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x940bd000 - 0x94130fff com.apple.CoreData 90	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x94169000 - 0x94234fff com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.4.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x94275000 - 0x94275fff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.4.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x94277000 - 0x94440fff com.apple.QuartzCore 1.4.9	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x94494000 - 0x944d4fff libsqlite3.0.dylib 	/usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x944dc000 - 0x94520fff libGLImage.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x945ae000 - 0x945f0fff com.apple.vmutils 4.0.2 (93.1)	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/vmutils.framework/Versions/A/vmutils
0x946af000 - 0x946c0fff libCGATS.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x946c7000 - 0x946d4fff libCSync.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x94724000 - 0x9473efff libRIP.A.dylib 	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x94745000 - 0x94a14fff com.apple.QuickTime 7.1.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x94ad7000 - 0x94af9fff libmx.A.dylib 	/usr/lib/libmx.A.dylib
0x95fa1000 - 0x95fa2fff libCyrillicConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
0x95fa4000 - 0x95fa5fff libGreekConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libGreekConverter.dylib
0x95faa000 - 0x95fc1fff libJapaneseConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
0x95fc3000 - 0x95fe4fff libKoreanConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
0x95ff2000 - 0x96001fff libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
0x96006000 - 0x96007fff libThaiConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libThaiConverter.dylib
0x96009000 - 0x9601cfff libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib 	/System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
0x9b6b0000 - 0x9b6b2fff Interposers.dylib 	/usr/libexec/oah/Shims/Interposers.dylib
0xb8000000 - 0xb82d9fff com.adobe.illustrator 12.0.1	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator

Translated Code Information:

Rosetta Version:  17.15
Args:  	/Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator -psn_0_8781825 
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)

Thread 0: Crashed (0xb7fffabc, 0x239a4ab0)
0x156bec84: No symbol
0x156bea0c: No symbol
0x156be694: No symbol
0x156be410: No symbol
0x156b7e64: No symbol
0x156befe8: No symbol
0x156c00e4: No symbol
0x156c02bc: No symbol
0x156c116c: No symbol
0x156c0444: No symbol
0x156c0324: No symbol
0x156bfcf4: No symbol
0x156bd3b0: No symbol
0x156c4d44: No symbol
0x156ac678: No symbol
0x156c486c: No symbol
0x156abaf0: No symbol
0x156d3cb0: No symbol
0x172722f0: No symbol
0x10b67c44: No symbol
0x10b977f0: No symbol
0x10b9788c: No symbol
0x10be520c: No symbol
0x10be549c: No symbol
0x10bc70f8: No symbol
0x10bc3a84: No symbol
0x10bc3aec: No symbol
0x93200c68: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z23DispatchEventToHandlersP14EventTargetRecP14OpaqueEventRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x3e0
0x93200288: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z30SendEventToEventTargetInternalP14OpaqueEventRefP20OpaqueEventTargetRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x160
0x93207900: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _SendEventToEventTarget + 0x28
0x93207d58: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z29ToolboxEventDispatcherHandlerP25OpaqueEventHandlerCallRefP14OpaqueEventRefPv + 0x430
0x93200f80: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z23DispatchEventToHandlersP14EventTargetRecP14OpaqueEventRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x6f8
0x93200288: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z30SendEventToEventTargetInternalP14OpaqueEventRefP20OpaqueEventTargetRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x160
0x93207900: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _SendEventToEventTarget + 0x28
0x004c4a30: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator : dyld_stub_binding_helper + 0x4c1aac
0x93200c68: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z23DispatchEventToHandlersP14EventTargetRecP14OpaqueEventRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x3e0
0x93200288: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z30SendEventToEventTargetInternalP14OpaqueEventRefP20OpaqueEventTargetRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x160
0x93200108: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _SendEventToEventTargetWithOptions + 0x28
0x93207a60: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z29ToolboxEventDispatcherHandlerP25OpaqueEventHandlerCallRefP14OpaqueEventRefPv + 0x138
0x93200f80: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z23DispatchEventToHandlersP14EventTargetRecP14OpaqueEventRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x6f8
0x93200288: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : __Z30SendEventToEventTargetInternalP14OpaqueEventRefP20OpaqueEventTargetRefP14HandlerCallRec + 0x160
0x93207900: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _SendEventToEventTarget + 0x28
0x9324d5c8: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _ToolboxEventDispatcher + 0x58
0x9324bf5c: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _RunApplicationEventLoop + 0x8c
0x004c4914: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator : dyld_stub_binding_helper + 0x4c1990
0x00014ff4: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator : dyld_stub_binding_helper + 0x12070
0x000031b4: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator : dyld_stub_binding_helper + 0x230
0x00002efc: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator : __mh_execute_header + 0x1efc
0x00002d70: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator : __mh_execute_header + 0x1d70
0x0c0700b8: No symbol

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x156bec9c		ctr: 0x156be8f4
r00: 0x80000000 	r01: 0xbfffd7c0 	r02: 0x80000000 	r03: 0xbfffd820 	
r04: 0x00000002 	r05: 0x80000000 	r06: 0x00000000 	r07: 0xbfffd828 	
r08: 0xfc000000 	r09: 0x00000020 	r10: 0x00000001 	r11: 0x00a4311c 	
r12: 0x156be8f4 	r13: 0xffffd96e 	r14: 0x1ea7ce10 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x1106a6d0 	r17: 0xbfffdbd4 	r18: 0x000db263 	r19: 0x156c0024 	
r20: 0xbfffdba0 	r21: 0x00000005 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000001 	
r24: 0x04c2661c 	r25: 0x00000000 	r26: 0x156be910 	r27: 0x2513f0d4 	
r28: 0x00000001 	r29: 0x04c26600 	r30: 0x156beaf0 	r31: 0x04c2661c 	

Thread 1: (0xb019bd48, 0xb8134fac)
0x90031b0c: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : _pthread_cond_wait + 0x120
0x90d12c68: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _MPWaitOnSemaphore + 0xa0
0x023aff90: No symbol
0x023b01dc: No symbol
0x023afba0: No symbol
0x90cd53bc: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _PrivateMPEntryPoint + 0x50
0x9002c4e8: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 0x60
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator :  + 0x0

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x00000000		 lr: 0x90031bd0		ctr: 0x9002cb80
r00: 0xffffffdb 	r01: 0xf0182c30 	r02: 0xa0001fcc 	r03: 0x00004003 	
r04: 0x00004303 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00000800 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x00000002 	r09: 0x00000001 	r10: 0x00000000 	r11: 0xa0006b6c 	
r12: 0x9002cb80 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x00000000 	r25: 0x00000000 	r26: 0xa00019fc 	r27: 0xa0c998a8 	
r28: 0xa0001fcc 	r29: 0x0412b5c8 	r30: 0xa0001fcc 	r31: 0x900319fc 	

Thread 2: (0xb011ad40, 0xb813501e)
0x90072e2c: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : _pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 0x1ec
0x90d07b04: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _TSWaitOnSemaphoreCommon + 0xbc
0x90d0f7a8: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _TimerThread + 0x48
0x9002c4e8: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 0x60
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator :  + 0x0

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x00000000		 lr: 0x90072e68		ctr: 0x90056060
r00: 0xffffffd9 	r01: 0xf0101cb0 	r02: 0xa0001fcc 	r03: 0x00003f03 	
r04: 0x00003d03 	r05: 0x0000003c 	r06: 0x00000000 	r07: 0x50e43862 	
r08: 0x00000000 	r09: 0x00000001 	r10: 0xf0101dc8 	r11: 0xa0006b58 	
r12: 0x90056060 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0xa0c9f770 	r23: 0xa0c99b50 	
r24: 0x00000000 	r25: 0xa0002c54 	r26: 0xa0c99b84 	r27: 0xa0c99bb8 	
r28: 0xf0101dc8 	r29: 0xa0001fcc 	r30: 0xa0001fcc 	r31: 0x90072c54 	

Thread 3: (0xb021cd48, 0xb8134fac)
0x90031ba0: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : _pthread_cond_wait + 0x1b4
0x9164df58: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync : __Z20pthreadSemaphoreWaitP18t_pthreadSemaphore + 0x28
0x9166ad60: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync : __Z11CMMConvTaskPv + 0x38
0x9002c4e8: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 0x60
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator :  + 0x0

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x00000000		 lr: 0x90031bd0		ctr: 0x9002cb80
r00: 0xffffffdb 	r01: 0xf0203d20 	r02: 0xa0001fcc 	r03: 0x00004103 	
r04: 0x00004203 	r05: 0xf01fcd90 	r06: 0x0000000f 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x103e5f8d 	r09: 0x00000001 	r10: 0x103e5f8c 	r11: 0xa0006b6c 	
r12: 0x9002cb80 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x00000000 	r25: 0x00000000 	r26: 0xa00019fc 	r27: 0x0484c180 	
r28: 0xa0001fcc 	r29: 0x0484c1ac 	r30: 0xa0001fcc 	r31: 0x900319fc 	

Thread 4: (0xb00997fc, 0xb813516f)
0x90009008: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : _calloc + 0x280
0x90cb8850: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _TS_exception_listener_thread + 0x70
0x9002c4e8: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 0x60
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS2/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator :  + 0x0

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x9000b2bc		ctr: 0x9000b360
r00: 0xffffffe1 	r01: 0xf0080d60 	r02: 0xa0008d98 	r03: 0x0482f600 	
r04: 0x00000002 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00000054 	r07: 0x00003803 	
r08: 0x00000000 	r09: 0x00000000 	r10: 0x00000600 	r11: 0xa00069a0 	
r12: 0x9000b360 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x0482f600 	r25: 0x00000054 	r26: 0x00003803 	r27: 0x00000000 	
r28: 0x00000000 	r29: 0x00000002 	r30: 0x00000002 	r31: 0x90cb87ec 	


Model: iMac4,1, BootROM IM41.0039.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core Duo, 2 GHz, 1 GB
Graphics: ATI Radeon X1600, ATY,RadeonX1600, PCIe, 128 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x89), 4.80.46.0
Bluetooth: Version 1.7.9f12, 2 service, 0 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD2500JS-40NGB2, 232.89 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-846
USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Bluetooth HCI, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Hub in Apple Pro Keyboard, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 1.5 Mb/sec, 100 mA
USB Device: Apple Pro Keyboard, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 250 mA
```


----------



## macworks (Oct 4, 2006)

Well Apple did address some mathematical issues with Rosetta in the 10.4.8 update and considering Illustrator is all math, it may be that Apple's update broke Illustrator.


----------



## Wintg005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. I downgraded down to 10.4.7 until further notice.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 9, 2006)

This is a known issue with Illustrator and 10.4.8: http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20061006074248801


----------



## Lars[iMac20] (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm working on apple for 1 month now and I'm totally new with it. I experience the same problem but I don't know how to downgrade. Quick hint?


----------



## b.rudge (Nov 30, 2006)

That link to the fix requires a subscription which I'm not convinced is worth it.  I'm having the same problem and am looking for a solution...  Is that link worth $25?  Does it provide a solution?

Can anyone share the solution here?

How can I go back to 10.4.7?

Bevan/


----------



## simbalala (Nov 30, 2006)

Google turns this up...



> Illustrator & Mac OS X 10.4.8
> Some Intel Mac users are having problems with Illustrator CS2 after upgrading to Mac OS X 10.4.8. Issues include application crashes when using the Pathfinder tool, and failure to launch the application. In some cases, cleaning your Mac&#8217;s cache files with a utility like Tiger Cache Cleaner ($8.95) will resolve the issues. In extreme cases, downgrading to Mac OS X 10.4.7 is required.
> 
> http://dei.printusa.com/tipsandtricks.asp



(I'd not pay $25 either)

You can use Onyx (free) or TinkerTool (free) to clean the cache files


----------



## b.rudge (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks! Trying it out now...


----------



## b.rudge (Nov 30, 2006)

Which cache files do I need to clear?  Applications?  System? or Kernel?  (using Onyx)


----------



## simbalala (Nov 30, 2006)

Nothing to be lost clearing all three but I'd start with applications.


----------



## b.rudge (Dec 2, 2006)

That didn't help at all.  in fact it made it worse.  I used to be able to use some pathfinder buttons, now none of them work.  How do I roll back to 10.4.7?


----------

